# Moosegut



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I saw you registered at the Gulfbreeze site and that will take away from your Outbackers posts. That may even be why your computer locked up on you. Site envy.

I registered over there just to give you a hard time, just in case you go looking.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Shame, Shame Moosegut









Leon


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> I saw you registered at the Gulfbreeze site and that will take away from your Outbackers posts. That may even be why your computer locked up on you. Site envy.
> 
> I registered over there just to give you a hard time, just in case you go looking.
> [snapback]70926[/snapback]​


I thought it was wolfwood's laptop







Either way Bad Bad Bad


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > I saw you registered at the Gulfbreeze site and that will take away from your Outbackers posts. That may even be why your computer locked up on you. Site envy.
> ...


I think you may be right







, I will have to look that up. It must be winter as I am just looking for things to post.

Allsixofus (an Outbacker at heart) is the site admin on the Gulfbreeze site and it may be fun just to have a few Outbackers register over there. Just for the encouragement.

gulfbreezers.com


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The question is, Andy....
What were you doing there in the first place?

Hmm?

Talk about busted!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> The question is, Andy....
> What were you doing there in the first place?


My thoughts exactly!?!?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > I saw you registered at the Gulfbreeze site and that will take away from your Outbackers posts. That may even be why your computer locked up on you. Site envy.
> ...


Yes, it was me you were talking to about HP, etc. Now you're scaring me. You've confused me with Moosegut?!







OK. We're all friends here....is there something I need to know?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > CamperAndy said:
> ...


I did not even know there was cyber life outside of Outbackers.com. I don't think I would even click on the link shy .

Just make sure when you stray that you come back with some great ideas.

Thor


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Why would anyone go to another site???

Reverie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have no clue









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Allsixofus (an Outbacker at heart) is the site admin on the Gulfbreeze site and it may be fun just to have a few Outbackers register over there. Just for the encouragement.
> 
> gulfbreezers.com
> [snapback]70932[/snapback]​


And that is exactly why I registered there. I wanted to encourage Allsixofus. If you read my 2 or 3 posts you'll see it was just an encouragement for him to hang in there as he gets it started.

Ya see!!!! Right away you pick on the fat guy! Right away you assume the worst just because I'm big and fat!







I don't pick on you because you're from New Jersey! Oh wait a minute . . . I'm from NJ. There's nothing to pick on about being from Idaho.









Well, give me a few days. I'll think of something.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

There are other sites????? since when


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I thought Outbackers.com was the only site left on the internet.

It must be my homepage, because it's the only site that comes up anymore.....

...and Ebay of course.









Steve


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

You guys crack me up...


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Well, give me a few days. I'll think of something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, just don't turn that Big Bad Moose loose on them. lol


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> There's nothing to pick on about being from Idaho.


Scott,

I wouldn't be so quick to jump to that conclusion!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Did you also see that as of today, Gulfbreezers.com has 18 members? Pretty quiet over there I imagine.

Randy


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's send Moosegut, wolfwood, PDX and the other post nuts over there for awhile. That'll get the post count up







.

Mike


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

And you have always looked so thin in print...

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Did you also see that as of today, Gulfbreezers.com has 18 members? Pretty quiet over there I imagine.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]71114[/snapback]​


Randy,

And we know for sure at least two of them 18 are Outbackers.









Leon


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Let's send Moosegut, wolfwood, PDX and the other post nuts over there for awhile. That'll get the post count up
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















NO! NO! DON'T MAKE ME GO!







DON'T MAKE ME DO IT!!!























If I post over there, it won't mean a thing (or "thingy" or "squary thing" or....)


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Reverie said:


> And you have always looked so thin in print...
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]71123[/snapback]​


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Let's send Moosegut, wolfwood, PDX and the other post nuts over there for awhile. That'll get the post count up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't chou call me no postnut!







Hey, aint that a cereal? How about it Steve - you guys make that?

And by-the-by Sparky, I'm not shameless like some other people you just mentioned.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut - gotta say that was my 1st thought too. Is this a case of a flake callin' the poster a grapenut?

Shameless? You say that like its a bad thing!????


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Is this a case of a flake callin' the poster a grapenut?


ROFLMAO!









NOW THAT was good! I think I just had Diet Pepsi come out my nose!









Keep 'em coming, Wolfie!,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DPep - a much better choice than Coke!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> DPep - a much better choice than Coke!


I agree!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Doug you didn't get any on your computer did you









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

No, buh ah can't thmell a ting right now!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh the shame.......does your wife know you look at that stuff?????


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I think you got some on the keyboard
cause your spelling is odd









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> I think you got some on the keyboard
> cause your spelling is odd
> 
> 
> ...


nah - the Professor's 'puter is fine. action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey let other fellow Outbackers get a post in once in awhile









zoomzoom - great pic and set-up









They


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor, I guess that was your once










Don


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi. My name is Humpty and I am Gulfbreezer member number 11.









Joined in May after meeting Scott at Camp Hatteras.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > The question is, Andy....
> ...


It's like riding a scooter...lots of fun until your friends find out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Let's send Moosegut, wolfwood, PDX and the other post nuts over there for awhile. That'll get the post count up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They went here...what would we read?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Humpty said:


> Hi. My name is Humpty and I am Gulfbreezer member number 11.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh . . . another one out of the closet.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Humpty said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.Â My name is Humpty and I am Gulfbreezer member number 11.Â
> ...


Soooo, does that now make US the Darkside?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > Humpty said:
> ...


I got news for Wolfie......You were always on the dark side









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> I got news for Wolfie......You were always on the dark side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey







What's that 'sposed to mean?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > I got news for Wolfie......You were always on the dark side
> ...


Wolfie ... all in good fun







action

Thor


----------

